# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB'den acı itiraf: Euro başarısız oldu

## bozok

*AB’den acı itiraf: Euro başarısız oldu*


*Avrupa’daki borç krizi nedeniyle geleceği tartışılmaya başlayan euroyla ilgili olarak en acı itiraf, Avrupa Birliği (AB) içinden geldi. AB üyesi üek Cumhuriyeti’nin Cumhurbaşkanı Wall Street Journal’a yazdığı bir makalede, “euro başarısız oldu” dedi*


İşte üek Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanı VÃ¡clav Klaus’un makalesi: 

üek Cumhuriyeti, 1989’da komünizmin yıkılmasının ardından, mümkün olduğu kadar hızlı bir şekilde normal bir Avrupa ülkesi olmak istedi. üzellikle de 41 yıl boyunca İkinci Dünya Savaşı sonrasında Avrupa’daki yapılanmadan dışlandıktan sonra. Bunu başarmanın tek yolu ise Avrupa Birliği’ne girmekti.

Ancak biz Avrupa’da bir siyasi ya da ekonomik birlik oluşturmaktan ziyade daha geniş kapsamlı bir yapılanmanın içinde yer almak istiyorduk. Yani ben ve benim gibi insanlar Avrupa’da ortak bir para birliği yaratılmasının tehlikeli bir proje olacağını ya da büyük sorunlar yaratacağını önceden anlamıştık. 

*EUROYA KARşI SAVAşTIK* 
Bütün çekincelerime rağmen AB üyeliğine başvurmak zorundaydık ancak bu süreçte euro gibi projelere de karşı çıkmak zorunda kaldık. 

Avrupa’da ortak bir para birliği yaratılmasına karşı çıkan biri olsam da euro bölgesinde şu anda yaşanan sorunlara elbette sevinmedim. üünkü bu sorunların AB üyesi olsun olmasın, euro bölgesini desteklesin ya da desteklemesin, Avrupa’da yaşayan herkes için korkunç sonuçlar doğurabileceğini biliyorum. 

şu anda euronun ateşli propagandacıları bile birden euro bölgesi için olası çöküş senaryoları çizerken, sadece bu projeyi eleştirenler olarak biz bölgedeki sorunlara daha yapısal bir çözüm getirilmesi gerektiğini tartışıyoruz. 

*üüKüş İKİ ANLAMA GELİYOR* 
üöküş aslında iki anlama geliyor. Birincisi euro bölgesinin kendisinden beklenenleri vermede başarısız olması. 

Euro fikri ortaya çıkmadan önce, bu projenin kıtadaki ülkelerin ekonomik büyümelerini hızlandıracağı, enflasyon oranlarını aşağı çekeceği ve özellikle finansal sıkıntılar yaşayan euro ülkelerinin refahını artıracağına ve bu ülkeleri her türlü ekonomik sıkıntılara karşı koruyacağına yönelik yoğun çalışmalar yapılmıştı. 

Ancak şu anda bunların hiçbirinin gerçekleşmediğini gördük. Euro bölgesinin kurulmasının ardından, üye ülkelerin ekonomik büyümelerinin yavaşladı, bu ülkelerin büyüme oranıyla diğer gelişmiş ülkeler arasındaki fark arttı. 

*üEK CUMHURİYETİ EN İYİSİNİ YAPTI* 

Bütün bu nedenlerden dolayı, üek Cumhuriyeti euro bölgesi üyesi olmayarak herhangi bir hata yapmadı. Bu görüşünü savunan tek ülke olmamak da beni memnun ediyor. Rusya yakınlarında gerçekleşen korkunç kazada hayatını kaybeden Polonya Merkez Bankası Başkanı Slawomir Skrzypek, kaza gerçekleşmeden önce, Nisan ayında Financial Times gazetesinde, Polonya’nın euro bölgesi üyesi olmayarak, ülkenin para birimi zloti esnekliğinden büyük kar ettiklerini, büyümelerinin hız kazandığını ve enflayonu tetiklemeden cari açıklarını azalttıklarını açıklamıştı. 

*_VÃ¡clav Klaus, 2003 yılından bu yana üek Cumhuriyeti’nin Cumhurbaşkanı. Diğer yandan, üek Cumhuriyeti 1 Mayıs 2004’te Avrupa Birliğine üye olsa da henüz euro bölgesi dahilinde değil._ 


4 Haziran 2010 / *HüRRİYET*

----------

